

Five Popular Myths about C++ [pdf] - callmekit
http://www.stroustrup.com/Myths-final.pdf

======
lisper
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8722175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8722175)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8751747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8751747)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8784342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8784342)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8815100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8815100)

